
OxyPure is offering pure oxygen in New Delhi for less than $6 for 15 mins - SimplyUseless
https://twitter.com/ANI/status/1195080919868043264
======
aphextim
This made me think of this story from a while back.

[https://mashable.com/2016/05/12/china-bottled-air-
demand/](https://mashable.com/2016/05/12/china-bottled-air-demand/)

Curious I googled the company to see if they still existed. Vitality Air
appears to be doing well.

[https://vitalityair.com/](https://vitalityair.com/)

~~~
eesmith
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxygen_bar](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxygen_bar)
:

> Modeled after the "air stations" in polluted downtown Tokyo and Beijing, the
> first oxygen bar (the O2 Spa Bar) opened in Toronto, Canada, in 1996. The
> trend continued in North America and by the late 1990s, bars were in use in
> New York, California, Florida, Las Vegas and the Rocky Mountain region.

------
sarcasmatwork
Anyone else SCUBA? I'd rather do a EAN36 for about the same price, but would
last me longer.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nitrox](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nitrox)

